# Open carry.



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Where can you get reading material about Ohio open carry law. Also conceal carry rules. Or do I have to go surfing the net to find the accurate info.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.ohiocarry.org/legality-of-open-carry.html


----------



## Panfish_Hunter (Jan 12, 2016)

Pay to get your ccw the 70 bucks is cheaper than leaving your loved ones behind. buckeyefirearms.org is your best bet for information that's actually correct


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Buckeyefirearms.org is the best place to go for information. 

If something is holding you back from getting your ccw, but you still want to carry, get over it and just get it. It's not hard, nor financially crippling. IMO it will be MUCH easier on you if you conceal it. I'm glad for our open carry laws here, however if you carry openly everywhere, you're bound to run into problems. It's just the way of the world. 

Besides, do you want to have to break down your ammo and firearm every time you get in your car? 

Not criticizing you at all, just trying to save you some time if you're on the fence...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

No I understand getting my conceal is better in the long run, thanks all for the info


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

snag said:


> No I understand getting my conceal is better in the long run, thanks all for the info


Also don't wanna let bad guys know you're armed...element of suprise..much better


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Also don't wanna let bad guys know you're armed...element of suprise..much better


Worst part of open carry is all the neighbors/gun-grabbers calling the police when they see you, saying "there's a man with a gun......"


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

powrguy said:


> Worst part of open carry is all the neighbors/gun-grabbers calling the police when they see you, saying "there's a man with a gun......"


Lol. True....in my yard I've had it on my hip...most of my neighbors say.nothing. they all have firearms. One lady asked me why I had it...Told her for protection....keep everyone around me safe..she smile and said thanks!...☆☆sorta shocked me...


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol. True....in my yard I've had it on my hip...most of my neighbors say.nothing. they all have firearms. One lady asked me why I had it...Told her for protection....keep everyone around me safe..she smile and said thanks!...☆☆sorta shocked me...


I'll walk the property and my woods with my dogs, and the neighbors don't even like THAT. I live in a suburb, but have about 6 acres of property here...I'm a squatter, before developers took over everything. The neighbor's rottweiler has attacked my small dogs 4 times, and it won't happen a 5th time.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Do you have to open carry on your own property? I don't know the laws on this but I would think that you could do what you want without any problems if you're on your land.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't have to conceal in Ohio, and on my own property, to piss off the neighbor and let them know their rottweiler is not welcome without peril, I carry openly there. Of course, shooting firearms in an incorporated city like mine is illegal, BUT, it's legal in a self-defense mode. Off the property, I carry concealed.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

powrguy said:


> I don't have to conceal in Ohio, and on my own property, to piss off the neighbor and let them know their rottweiler is not welcome without peril, I carry openly there. Of course, shooting firearms in an incorporated city like mine is illegal, BUT, it's legal in a self-defense mode. Off the property, I carry concealed.


I understand. My question is... can you or can you not conceal carry on your own property, with or without a ccw?


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Well without, obviously you can with.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> I understand. My question is... can you or can you not conceal carry on your own property, with or without a ccw?


I would think you wouldnt need a ccw on your own property...it would just be considered open carry...not sure if thats what you're asking...


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes; and who will know you're carrying if it's "concealed"? Use of the weapon in a self-defense mode on private property is without a CCL is Legal, as long as the weapon is owned legally....lawyers (aka; ambulance-chasers) will regularly sue on behalf of criminals, but it's your rearend that's on the line in a self-defense situation, and carrying is much better than the alternative.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

As a relatively new ccw licensee I would like to add one thing to the discussion. The class is easy, qualifying is easy, learning and keeping track of all the responsibilities of carrying is not so easy. At first I was more afraid that I would forget something and get in trouble than I was of a threat. You really need to be in tune with what you are doing while carrying. Just my opinion of course. Maybe some of the veterans among us can chime in.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

powrguy said:


> I'll walk the property and my woods with my dogs, and the neighbors don't even like THAT. I live in a suburb, but have about 6 acres of property here...I'm a squatter, before developers took over everything. The neighbor's rottweiler has attacked my small dogs 4 times, and it won't happen a 5th time.


I agree with you 100 percent


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

UFM82 said:


> As a relatively new ccw licensee I would like to add one thing to the discussion. The class is easy, qualifying is easy, learning and keeping track of all the responsibilities of carrying is not so easy. At first I was more afraid that I would forget something and get in trouble than I was of a threat. You really need to be in tune with what you are doing while carrying. Just my opinion of course. Maybe some of the veterans among us can chime in.


To me it's like my wallet....but I pull my wallet a hell of a lot more than the glock  I also try very hard to shoot 100 rounds 2 times a month..practice practice practice! Ccw gun mostly....others on occasion.....Tom


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

I shoot once a week, anytime the weather outside is 40 degrees or better, and not in the rain.

Seems it's like anything else, where you wanna stay proficient, you gotta practice/play regularly.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

powrguy said:


> I shoot once a week, anytime the weather outside is 40 degrees or better, and not in the rain.
> 
> Seems it's like anything else, where you wanna stay proficient, you gotta practice/play regularly.


Gotta inside range close by...12 bucks all day....same for the outside


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Gotta inside range close by...12 bucks all day....same for the outside


I'm partial to shooting outdoors. Signed up at an outdoor range 12 miles from home, with rifle and pistol ranges. That way, I can shoot rifle, or pistol, although the 100 yard distance limit is not favored by some REAL riflemen, these ol' eyes can't see much farther than that! LOL


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

powrguy said:


> I'm partial to shooting outdoors. Signed up at an outdoor range 12 miles from home, with rifle and pistol ranges. That way, I can shoot rifle, or pistol, although the 100 yard distance limit is not favored by some REAL riflemen, these ol' eyes can't see much farther than that! LOL


I'm with ya.....I only go inside in inclement weather


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

How many of you practice pulling out of the holster and getting on target. Too me that is where proficiency is more important.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Dovans said:


> How many of you practice pulling out of the holster and getting on target. Too me that is where proficiency is more important.


The indoor range I shoot at does not allow drawing from a holster. I need to find a nice outdoor range to practice different things.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> How many of you practice pulling out of the holster and getting on target. Too me that is where proficiency is more important.


Yes ....empty gun at home. Wife calls me Wyatt erp......


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yes ....empty gun at home. Wife calls me Wyatt erp......


Same, with snaps. Load a couple in 2 mags and practice clearing a jam and mag changes. 

Fortunately, I also live out in the sticks and can shoot whatever, however and whenever. No range masters.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

To answer a question asked a bit ago about concealed when on private property the answer is you cannot conceal any where unless you have a permit to do so, open carry is legal. The same while hunting with a handgun, it must be open.. unless... you have a CCW permit. Federal and State laws do not change when on private property. 
Also before you attempt to shoot someones pet, you better be ready to face the consequences. There are other legal ways to detour that situation.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Popspastime said:


> To answer a question asked a bit ago about concealed when on private property the answer is you cannot conceal any where unless you have a permit to do so, open carry is legal. The same while hunting with a handgun, it must be open.. unless... you have a CCW permit. Federal and State laws do not change when on private property.
> Also before you attempt to shoot someones pet, you better be ready to face the consequences. There are other legal ways to detour that situation.


"Also before you attempt to shoot someones pet, you better be ready to face the consequences. There are other legal ways to detour that situation."

You don't know the FACTS. The dog has been declared "Dangerous", under the Ohio Revised Code, in Court. All 4 previous attacks occurred on MY property. Failure to control the Dangerous Dog, which allows it on MY property, and I have EVERY Legal Right to protect myself.

I have a 2 1/2 year old grandson on the property, along with a 2 week old granddaughter, and the rotweiller has already bitten the owner's wife once, requiring cosmetic surgery to repair her hand.

I'm not target shooting at neighbor's "pet".


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

You can shoot the dog to protect a Human. Protecting a pet is an entirely different story, as pets are considered property. And in Ohio, you can't shoot to protect property.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Slikster said:


> You can shoot the dog to protect a Human. Protecting a pet is an entirely different story, as pets are considered property. And in Ohio, you can't shoot to protect property.


As I said; the dog already bit the owner's wife, attacked my dogs 4 times, and has been declared a Dangerous Dog by the Court.

The LAW says if you are in reasonable fear of the dog possibly attacking YOU, you don't have to wait to be bitten before you take action.

The Prosecutor assures me I am free to protect myself.

thanks


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

The LAW also states that you have a duty to retreat... 

I don't care either way, do what ya want.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Slikster said:


> The LAW also states that you have a duty to retreat...
> 
> I don't care either way, do what ya want.


I think I'll go with the Prosecutor interpretation.....I don't retreat in my own back yard.

You can run if you want.


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

LOL OK.... 

Have a nice day!


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

sissies


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Some people post without knowing the Law. When in doubt; look it up.

"
* 2901.09 No duty to retreat in residence or vehicle.*


(A) As used in this section, "residence" and "vehicle" have the same meanings as in section  2901.05 of the Revised Code.

(B) For purposes of any section of the Revised Code that sets forth a criminal offense, a person who lawfully is in that person's residence has no duty to retreat before using force in self-defense, defense of another, or defense of that person's residence, and a person who lawfully is an occupant of that person's vehicle or who lawfully is an occupant in a vehicle owned by an immediate family member of the person has no duty to retreat before using force in self-defense or defense of another."

Further:

"Castle Doctrine: Limited to real property, such as your home, yard, or private office; no duty to retreat (use of deadly force against intruders is legal in most situations); some states, like Missouri and Ohio, even include personal vehicles."


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Slikster said:


> The LAW also states that you have a duty to retreat...
> 
> I don't care either way, do what ya want.


Run from adog???? Right....


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

Castle Doctrine only applies to your dwelling, or vehicle. Not your land.

Here's the Code named in the Code you posted. http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/2901.05


* 2901.05 Burden of proof - reasonable doubt - self-defense.*


(A) Every person accused of an offense is presumed innocent until proven guilty beyond a reasonable doubt, and the burden of proof for all elements of the offense is upon the prosecution. The burden of going forward with the evidence of an affirmative defense, and the burden of proof, by a preponderance of the evidence, for an affirmative defense, is upon the accused.

(B)

(1) Subject to division (B)(2) of this section, a person is presumed to have acted in self defense or defense of another when using defensive force that is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm to another if the person against whom the defensive force is used is in the process of unlawfully and without privilege to do so entering, or has unlawfully and without privilege to do so entered, the residence or vehicle occupied by the person using the defensive force.

(2)

(a) The presumption set forth in division (B)(1) of this section does not apply if the person against whom the defensive force is used has a right to be in, or is a lawful resident of, the residence or vehicle.

(b) The presumption set forth in division (B)(1) of this section does not apply if the person who uses the defensive force uses it while in a residence or vehicle and the person is unlawfully, and without privilege to be, in that residence or vehicle.

(3) The presumption set forth in division (B)(1) of this section is a rebuttable presumption and may be rebutted by a preponderance of the evidence.

(C) As part of its charge to the jury in a criminal case, the court shall read the definitions of "reasonable doubt" and "proof beyond a reasonable doubt," contained in division (D) of this section.

(D) As used in this section:

(1) An "affirmative defense" is either of the following:

(a) A defense expressly designated as affirmative;

(b) A defense involving an excuse or justification peculiarly within the knowledge of the accused, on which the accused can fairly be required to adduce supporting evidence.

*(2) "Dwelling" means a building or conveyance of any kind that has a roof over it and that is designed to be occupied by people lodging in the building or conveyance at night, regardless of whether the building or conveyance is temporary or permanent or is mobile or immobile. As used in this division, a building or conveyance includes, but is not limited to, an attached porch, and a building or conveyance with a roof over it includes, but is not limited to, a tent. 


(3) "Residence" means a dwelling in which a person resides either temporarily or permanently or is visiting as a guest. 


(4) "Vehicle" means a conveyance of any kind, whether or not motorized, that is designed to transport people or property. *

(E) "Reasonable doubt" is present when the jurors, after they have carefully considered and compared all the evidence, cannot say they are firmly convinced of the truth of the charge. It is a doubt based on reason and common sense. Reasonable doubt is not mere possible doubt, because everything relating to human affairs or depending on moral evidence is open to some possible or imaginary doubt. "Proof beyond a reasonable doubt" is proof of such character that an ordinary person would be willing to rely and act upon it in the most important of the person's own affairs.



But_ I _don't know the law...

Like I said, do what you wish.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Slikster said:


> Castle Doctrine only applies to your dwelling, or vehicle. Not your land.
> 
> Here's the Code named in the Code you posted. http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/2901.05
> 
> ...


Gimme a phone number; I'll have my City Prosecutor give you a call, and you can straighten him out on whether I can shoot that Rottweiler or not.


Last post


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

I'd suggesting contacting a Lawyer. 

If I were to take advice, it would be from someone who makes a living keeping people out of Jail, not putting them in. 

Just sayin...


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Attacked your dogs 4 times and bit the owner 2 times, so whats wrong with this picture.?? The dog should be gone after 2 reported incidents where I come from. 1st he is taken and restrained or locked up for a bit while blood work is done for rabies, 2nd time the animal is put down, automatically..no questions asked. No way 6 times.. no way..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Not that I necessarily agree with it but...Ohio Revised Code 955.28 deals with the law fairly well when it comes to whether killing someone's dog is legal or not.


----------

